# cutting shell casings



## old folks

I have read many post on bullet pens and shell casing pens with a little talk about having to cut them down some... what is the best tool to cut them down and have a nice clean line ? Thank you


----------



## JeffM

All of the cuts I've made on casings have been ragged. I leave the cut a little proud and make a few light passes on the belt sander to clean the cut up.


----------



## alamocdc

John, short of using a pipe or tubing cutter, you probably aren't going to get a very clean cut w/anything. A rotary (Dremel) tool will probably do about the best though.


----------



## Rifleman1776

If you just want to shorten the neck, there is a tool used by handloaders for that job. It looks very much like a pen mill. In fact, the pen mill will probably work fine.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />John, short of using a pipe or tubing cutter, you probably aren't going to get a very clean cut w/anything. A rotary (Dremel) tool will probably do about the best though.



Well I was going to say "what about using a reloading case trimmer?", but if you are only going to do a shell casing pen every once in a while you may not want to spend the money unless you were reloading or preparing to reload your own ammo.  Prices start around $50 and you would have to get pilots and collets depending on caliber of shell casings you were going to work with.

.


----------



## pastorbill1952

Depending on where you want to cut the casing, tube cutters are inexpensive and work really well, except on the angled section.  If you are simply shortening the casing then a pen mill works just fine.


----------



## Thumbs

John, I tried using a hacksaw.......  Not a very nice result!  Then I got one of those mini- tubing cutters.  It makes a nice clean cut BUT it compresses the tube slightly.  I use a reamer then to bring it back to where it looks right.  You could probably use a sanding disc, too.  I only cut after drilling the cap out then I can mount it on my blank sanding after I've cut and drilled a little plug to fit into the enlarged casing so it slides on the shaft of the sanding jig.  Then it can be sanded without wobbling around too much and you get a pretty nice end.  The blank sanding jig and how to make it is shown on this site's home page.  Hope this helps!  []


----------



## ctEaglesc

I mount them in a chuck and cut them on the lathe.
hSS cutting edge from a pair of double cuts.
It's brass you could use a skew with little damamge.


----------



## C. Scott

Hi John,

Are you wanting to cut the shell down so that it will match the length of the tube?  If that's the case I wouldn't bother with it.  I use 30.06 casings and I insert the tube from the bullet end of the casing and press flush with the end.  That makes for a stable end to mount the nib into and puts enough tubing into the base of the shell that is drilled out.  I have to press the transmission further into the lower barrell for assembly, but there is still plenty of "meat" for the cap to grip.

Oh, in case you haven't figured it out.  I make a blank out of pine for the lower barrel and then turn that down and tenon one end.  That makes for a nice tight fit into the shell.

I owe all of my casing pen knowledge to cteaglesc.  I learned by carefully studing his posts. []

Hope this helps!


----------



## ctEaglesc

C.Scott
 good catch
C.Scott
 good catch
another reason not to post any more


----------



## C. Scott

Hi cteaglesc,

I just wanted to give credit where credit is due. []  Please continue to post.  Your pens inspire me and I'm not trying to flatter just telling it like it is. 

Best Regards,

Chris


----------

